# Los Angeles Chihuahua Meetup Pic



## ThreeDogMom (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's a pic from one of our gatherings. We have had parties with 25 or so dogs (mostly Chi's, a few other toy breeds lucky enough to be invited!) The dogs LOVE it. They tend to form a little pack and run in and out together - a moving (and very amusing) carpet of Chihuahuas.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

That is so cool. It must be so much fun! I want to go to a chi meet up when I get my furbaby!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it's like chi-mania! this summer i'm going to try and get a chi gathering here in jersey....


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey there! We're in West LA/Santa Monica. How can we get involved in your meetups?


----------



## alysajanel (Mar 8, 2005)

*we're from LA too!!!*

hi there.. your pic was so cool.. where you from? 'hope to meet you.. :wave:


----------



## PiePie28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Would soooooo love to meet your group.... I'am in Cali too.... I saw the other posting and I think it's just a great great ideal.. Please email about the info... if i can go that is? please please lol :color:


----------



## FutureVet (Feb 26, 2005)

I would love info on this too! I'm in So Cal as well and would love to go to a chi gathering! Looks like tons of fun!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Me too! How do I find out about future LA gatherings.  :wave:


----------



## ThreeDogMom (Apr 12, 2005)

*The More The Merrier !*

Thumper and Romeo would love to make some new friends !

We meet the 2nd Saturday of every month, usually at Westminster Dog Park in Venice. I organize our gatherings through meetup.com. Our group's website is:

www.chihuahua.meetup.com/11

Anyone anywhere can go to chihuahua.meetup.com, enter your zip code, and find out if there is an active group in your area. The San Diego group, for example, is HUGE! If there isn't a group listed, you can use the site to start one. It took a while for us to always have a pretty good turn out for our regular get togethers (at least 10 dogs or so). Our special parties are usually larger. We did a pet psychic party, and a holiday party. We are doing a birthday party in June!

If anyone needs ideas about how to get a group jump-started in your area, I'd be more than willing to help out  

Martina and The Boyz (Thumper and Romeo)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

waauw that looks like a great bunch!! too bad i live so far away  

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so cute :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG! We tried to go last week but I had lunch plans and we didn't know how long it would last. So, we tried to go after but everyone was already gone.  I tried posting on the message board but no one replied. Oh well, maybe next time!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That looks like so much fun. I did check on a group in my area a few weeks ago. The closest I could find was south of Orlando, which is about 50 miles from me. Have been considering trying to start one here - if I do, I'll get in touch - maybe you could give me some pointers on getting started.


----------



## ThreeDogMom (Apr 12, 2005)

*Playdates*

I am so sorry we missed you! For some reason, I didn't get an email from that message board update. I feel like a very bad organizer.

One of the best ways to get folks involved is word of mouth. I carry little mini-flyers with me, and when I see someone with a Chi, I let them know.

My poor boyfriend is now used to me suddenly running in the other direction to chase down a chi I saw out of the corner of my eye. It's really bad. I even pull the car over if I have the time.

Set a date, a time and a place. You can put up flyers in the pet store. You may be by yourself the first few times (we were), but it's like that movie: if you build it, they will come 8)


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

How cool! That looks like so much fun!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Cool! Cool! Cool! 8)


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

That looks like so much fun!!!! I wish I could get a group like that together around here.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

No, you're definitely not a bad organizer. I didn't post until the night before so don't worry about. We'll catch ya next time!!  I'm really crossing my fingers about the meetup at the Barrington Dog Park! We're a hop, skip and a jump away!


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

i live in la. amd i wanna come when is the next meetup??? :shock:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

At first I thought you were the girl on the left with 3 dogs... but then I remembered that one of your dogs is that giant boy, Max. :lol: You must must be the one _behind_ the camera. (duh)  

Looks like everybody had a great time!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> At first I thought you were the girl on the left with 3 dogs... but then I remembered that one of your dogs is that giant boy, Max. :lol: You must must be the one _behind_ the camera. (duh)
> 
> Looks like everybody had a great time!


Actually she's the tall one in the jean jacket in the back row. =) She's holding Thumper and Romeo! =)


----------



## ThreeDogMom (Apr 12, 2005)

Our next gathering is at Barrington Dog Park on Sunday, May 1 at noon. Here is a link to the event detials:

http://chihuahua.meetup.com/11/events/

Hope to see you there


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Thats a great pic!


----------

